
Online tool that helps you decide what kind of mobile app is best for your idea - eekay
https://test.getappvise.io
======
prophesi
Would it be possible to show which answers influenced your results?

~~~
eekay
Hey! Good question.

I was thinking about that too: would it be enough to show what questions
influenced the results most?

Because in the end, they ALL influence the results.

